# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Алу матар карри

## Говиндаприя дд

Нагреваем ги (1 стол. ложку), затем добавляем кумин, лавровый лист или листья карри, один черный кардамон (раздавленный), гвоздику, асафетиду. Немного обжариваем.
Затем добавляем томатное пюре из 1 помидора, молотый кориандр, молотый красный чили, гарам-масалу,  куркуму, порошок манго. Немного обжариваем. 
Затем добавляем пасту из кешью (2-3 стол. ложки молотых орехов кешью + вода), молоко (180 мл). Доводим до кипения, постоянно помешивая. Добавляем картофель фри (3-4 штуки, нарезанные и обжаренные во фритюре), зеленый горошек, 1 порезанный кусочками помидор. Немного тушим под крышкой на медленном огне. В конце кладем соль, немного сахара, молотый черный перец.

----------

